# seguimento ciclo solar 24



## cova beira (15 Fev 2012 às 22:52)

O sol encontra-se neste momento num ciclo solar muito interessante que promete nos próximos anos dar uma grande ajuda para o entendimento e desmistificação do aquecimento global.
O ciclo 24 é para já o ciclo mais baixo deste 1913.
Para ajudar à discussão deixo aqui alguns dados e gráficos para aprofundar um pouco a matéria.

dados de observação registados pelo Homem nos últimos 400 anos através da contagem de sunspots







variação da actividade solar em função da análise do carbono-14 nos anéis das árvores





temperatura global últimos 2000 anos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




relação sunspot temperatura global últimos 100 anos





previsão ciclo solar 24 Janeiro 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fevereiro 2012







comparação entre média dos ciclos 1 ao 23 , 24 e 14 início do sec. 20 







mínimo de Dalton pouco antes da pequena idade do gelo terminar transição entre o sec. 18 e 19.


----------

